# Remember Me?



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I know it's been a Loooooong while since I have last been on the forum, but I have been busy caring for my mom who lives with us and she is now in Hospice (though still in our home). My husband Rich has also been having some health issues..3 stents and one heart attack a few months ago..but thank God he pulled through and is doing well..:angel:

I thought I'd jump back in by posting a few new photos of Sophie and Gabriel..

I will "try" to do better at logging on more..:redface:

Gabriel

























Sophie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diane,

Welcome back. I was just thinking about you the other day. I'm really sorry to hear about your husband and your mother. Life sometimes throws a lot at us and it can get overwhelming.

Your babies are as always, adorable. I hope you can hang around and catch up with us.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

welcome back!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, Geri :hug:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Hi Diane...I am Debbie...I belong to my Hav Jammies! I want that purple snow suit!!!!!!!! Do you know where you got it? "YOU PEOPLE" sure do cost me money, but I loves ya anyway!:bounce:*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wonderful photos of the pups, they're so cute.

Sorry you're having such a difficult time. We were fortunate to have the help of hospice for both of my parents and it was such a blessing. Hope you're taking good care of yourself while you're so busy caring for others.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your mother and husband. You babies look beautiful.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

good to see you again, thanks for the pics, and thinking of you and your family . . .


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Debbie...

It's actually a purple velour hoodie by Monkey Daze that I got on sale at:
http://www.yuppypuppyboutique.com/modapuvehoo4.html

It was $54 and is on sale for $17.95 There is only an XS left, but I have a Large (as I ordered 2) if anyone is interested check the sites sizing chart out
and PM me. I wouldn't say this is warm enough for the snow..There is a thread on snow coats you could check out.:tea:

Here is a photo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Diane. Welcome back. Sorry life is giving you a hard time right now. The furbabies are adorable as ever.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you, EVERYONE!!!

Actually, I feel blessed that my mom and DH are still here with me!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I had sent a photo of Sophie in her hoodie to Yuppy Puppy and she posted it to her site.. ahhhhhhh!
http://www.yuppypuppyboutique.com/teov.html


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, good to "see" you again! There are a lot of new folks on here to keep you busy reading for hours!

I look forward to seeing you here a bit. (Hope, hope!)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Diane, glad to see you back! I'm sorry life's been throwing you a curve ball lately. I'll be praying for your mom and DH.
Carole


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Diane, I've missed you! Your babies are as adorable as ever and I know they are helping keep you sane with everything going on with your mom and DH. I will be praying for your family.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

You guys are making me cry...You are so awsome..everyone of you! :Cry::grouphug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Diane!

Nice to hear from you again.. it's been awhile!

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Ryan..you did one AWESOME job on this years calendar...I need to get one!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Diane, good to see you back! I am sorry to hear about your mother and husband. Sending prayers and hugs. Take care.

Furkids are looking great!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Diane! I'm sorry to hear life has been throwing you curve balls, but so nice to hear from you! Sophie and Gabriel are beautiful as always.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey lady, it's nice to see you back with the group and posting pics of your beautiful kids. You have a lot of reading to catch up on here  I hope the problems are fading and the future will be bright for all in your home!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Diane...there you are! So sorry to hear you've had a rough time lately. :hug:

Missed your postings....and especially these!! :biggrin1:

View attachment 26703


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- Welcome back  I hope 2010 is a better year in store. How is the coffee addiction going?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Although we've stayed in touch through email, it is good to "see" you back here. As others have posted, we have many new members w/some very cute furbabies. I know you'll enjoy reading about them.

Glad to have you back here, friend! :hug:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Diane,
When I was looking at the clothes site, I thought hmmm....that dog in the purple suit looks familiar! How great that they posted your picture. It's a shame they only have one left as I really only wanted one to keep Jammies legs from getting SO many snow balls! She only weighs 7 lbs, so I don't think and X-S will fit her! Thanks for the information. They have some great sales, but limited sizes!
Debbie*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Diane, it is good to hear from you and to see Sophie and Gabriel! I hope this coming year is a good one for you and your family! :hug:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello Diane. I'm one of the newbies here but wanted to tell you welcome back and that I'll be keeping you & yours in my thoughts. Good friends, near and far are what keep me going when my dh had set backs with his health. 

Your pups are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Diane, I am also a newbie here. I went through a similar thing with my mother. Had her in the house with me for two years and would do it all over again. Treasure the time with her. The husband has had three heart surgeries and still keeps on ticking. I know more about hearts than I do about anything else. The new dog has helped with his attitude this fall. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

WELCOME back, Diane! Your furbabies look terrific. Sorry to hear of all the adversity and hoping your holidays will be better!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad to hear from you! 
Praying for you. 
Sophie and Gabriel look adorable!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Diane- Welcome back  I hope 2010 is a better year in store. How is the coffee addiction going?


Amanda..I have cut back, but I am a hopeless coffee addict:tea:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey Diane, good to hear from you! You are always so upbeat. I know that goes a long way in helping the ones you love....

Your furkids are so dang cute!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna smooch their little faces....


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jammies said:


> *Diane,
> When I was looking at the clothes site, I thought hmmm....that dog in the purple suit looks familiar! How great that they posted your picture. It's a shame they only have one left as I really only wanted one to keep Jammies legs from getting SO many snow balls! She only weighs 7 lbs, so I don't think and X-S will fit her! Thanks for the information. They have some great sales, but limited sizes!
> Debbie*


Debbie..I don't think this hoodie is for the snow..you should check out the thread on Snow Coats, as alot of people submited reviews and pictures of what they bought and liked..it is a great thread!

I bought Sophie and Gabe a custom made snow coat from Bark and Stuff
(Sophie is pictured as a good selling point of WHY you would want to suit up your Hav!)

Here is the site: http://barkandstuff.com/shop/index.php? main_page=index&cPath=4&zenid=8b3fc8b893c2a42d588b6ef9d71062a8

and a photo of Sophie and Gabe in their snow suits..but as I said, alot of forum members had some great feedback


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome back, Diane. I've missed your humor. Pups are looking great!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, Welcome Back!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Back Diane! missed you and your pups...hugs to you,your mom and your DH.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

imamurph said:


> Debbie..I don't think this hoodie is for the snow..you should check out the thread on Snow Coats, as alot of people submited reviews and pictures of what they bought and liked..it is a great thread!
> 
> I bought Sophie and Gabe a custom made snow coat from Bark and Stuff
> (Sophie is pictured as a good selling point of WHY you would want to suit up your Hav!)
> ...


That's the snow suit I just ordered for Kodi (and just got an e-mail that it's on its way!!!) I notice that you leave their feet bare. Have you found that their feet don't get too snowy as long as you can control the rest of it? Do you put a t-shirt on them first?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Debbie,

I haven't tried to out anythng on their feet yet...I have just been rinsing each foot with warm water if they get too caked with snow...I did order this product last year, but haven't tried it yet..I will this year though..it's called "Paw Pro Protective Spray" (Amazon carries it)

I do think I will try a T shirt as suggested earlier, as the spray I have been using
can get to be too much. Too bad they don't make a static free Tshirt. I wonder it you first put the Tshirt in the dryer with a Bounce fabric sheet if that would help reduce the static..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

imamurph said:


> Debbie,
> 
> I haven't tried to out anythng on their feet yet...I have just been rinsing each foot with warm water if they get too caked with snow...I did order this product last year, but haven't tried it yet..I will this year though..it's called "Paw Pro Protective Spray" (Amazon carries it)
> 
> ...


I think I'll cut the ends off the Onesies I got when Kodi was neutered (I had to buy a package of 5!) and use those as t-shirts for now. What about spraying the t-shirts with Static Guard?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

((((Diane)))) I'm soooo happy to see ya, girl ! I can't believe I missed this thread when first posted. I only pop in here and there. And usually it's quick, and glancing. 
I've missed you!!!!


----------

